# Has anyone used Picolax prep for colonoscopy?



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi have colonoscopy in November. Have read about preps on the boards here. Wondered if anyone had used Picolax which I've been sent. I take it the day before the exam at 8am & 3pm. Only need one glass of water with each sachet. Can't eat all day & can have clear liquids as drinks. On the day of the exam can't eat & mustn't drink for 3 hrs before it. Has anyone used this prep? Were you starving for 2 days or did it make you feel so awful (gives D & cramps) that you didn't want to eat anyway???Any info would be much appreciated. I know it's ages away but am curious.Thanks


----------



## ThisHell (Sep 29, 2001)

I used Picolax for my colonoscopy prep. It had a synthetic orange taste and the effects of it kicked in within about an hour of taking it.I wasn't instructed to stop eating before the prep but I did make sure that I ate lightly for about two days before I did the prep.After the colonoscopy I had D every morning for about 4 or 5 days.Hope that helpsHelen[This message has been edited by ThisHell (edited 09-29-2001).]


----------



## ThisHell (Sep 29, 2001)

I used Picolax for my colonoscopy prep. It had a synthetic orange taste and the effects of it kicked in within about an hour of taking it.I wasn't instructed to stop eating before the prep but I did make sure that I ate lightly for about two days before I did the prep.After the colonoscopy I had D every morning for about 4 or 5 days.Hope that helpsHelen[This message has been edited by ThisHell (edited 09-29-2001).]


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. Think I'll be taking 2 days off work so can be near to a toilet!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks for the reply. Think I'll be taking 2 days off work so can be near to a toilet!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Jupiter,Good luck with your colonoscopy, I had picolax for mine and had the exact same instructions.You will be ok - this sounds like a stupid thing to say but it was actually a relief to feel like you can't go anymore because you are empty, my idea of heaven never having to go for a number 2! I am IBS very bad D by the way.Picolax does work quickly and might make you feel a bit lightheaded when it kicks in, but the nurses will be keeping a friendly eye on you so don't worry.Follow the instructions, personally I was not bothered about the not eating because I had lost my appetite at that time anyway but you can get some good vegetable stock powder which tastes ok as a clear drink - Marigold is the best brand. I also drink it when my D is so bad I can't eat.Its a good idea to have a day or two off work as it might make you feel weird. I was running for the loo 2 days after the colonoscopy.But at least it is quick and better than that horrid barium meal stuff.Good luck you will be fine!If you want some more in depth info on picolax please feel free to email me, my mum is a nurse and she could easily get you some more info on it if you like.------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Jupiter,Good luck with your colonoscopy, I had picolax for mine and had the exact same instructions.You will be ok - this sounds like a stupid thing to say but it was actually a relief to feel like you can't go anymore because you are empty, my idea of heaven never having to go for a number 2! I am IBS very bad D by the way.Picolax does work quickly and might make you feel a bit lightheaded when it kicks in, but the nurses will be keeping a friendly eye on you so don't worry.Follow the instructions, personally I was not bothered about the not eating because I had lost my appetite at that time anyway but you can get some good vegetable stock powder which tastes ok as a clear drink - Marigold is the best brand. I also drink it when my D is so bad I can't eat.Its a good idea to have a day or two off work as it might make you feel weird. I was running for the loo 2 days after the colonoscopy.But at least it is quick and better than that horrid barium meal stuff.Good luck you will be fine!If you want some more in depth info on picolax please feel free to email me, my mum is a nurse and she could easily get you some more info on it if you like.------------------Take CareEmGood, better, best. Never let it rest. Till your good is better and your better best.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks Em Thanks a lot for your info' Doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks Em Thanks a lot for your info' Doesn't sound so bad.


----------

